# How and where to enter T5008 securities transactions or Stock sales



## xxgrzesx (May 25, 2010)

I have received T5008 from TD waterhouse with list of stock sales

When I enter transactions with trubotax in the window for T5008 transactions they are placed on schedule 3, point 3 “Publicly traded shares...” on the line “From T5008 slips” Right above it there is a print “see schedule on next page”, but there is nothing on the next page. The Schedule 3 – supplement Statement is blank.

There is a next section called capital gains. If I enter the same information there, than all the transactions are listed in the Schedule 3 – supplement Statement. 

I cannot list them in both places, because than the transactions are doubled, so I have to put them only in one place.

Should I enter them in T5008 transactions and make a separate schedule with details of transactions and mail it with the return. I guess it would be impossible to netfile.

Should I leave T5008 blank and enter only in capital gains.

Or should I leave it the way it is, so just totals from T5008 of proceeds and cost basis, without any details of transactions.

Thanks in advance for responses.

When I used turbotax last year, it automatically listed all transactions.


----------



## xsrnvld (Apr 14, 2012)

search redflagdeals forum you will get answer


----------

